# Holiday Season 2012



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=facebook;10150635681064018]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150635681064018[/MEDIA]

As the story goes, the guy that owns this house lives north of Cincinnati, Ohio .. 

Police were constantly being called for traffic jams and accidents in the neighborhood so they asked him to shut it down during certain hours. 

Instead he started charging by car load to pay off duty police to be there.The guy is supposedly a real computer GEEK.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=facebook;10152261051100043]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152261051100043[/MEDIA]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 13, 2012)

Originally a light show created by the owners of a private residence in Crooks, S.D., the show now appears in front of a 24-foot-tall, 3-D replica castle in the middle of the mall. Best of all, it raises lots of money for the Make-A-Wish foundation. For more info, check out Christmas at the Western Mall.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Dec 22, 2012)

I know you already have a Mall Christmas Carol, but I hope you don't mind if I share this gem...  (it's my favourite Christmas Food Court Flash Mob, Hallelujah Chorus) ....


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## AmZ (Dec 24, 2012)

Have a great Xmas everyone. Open some presents and eat some food for me!!


----------

